# Lợi Ích Tuyệt Vời Của Gối Ôm



## thuthuytatana (24/6/19)

Một giấc ngủ ngon sẽ giúp bạn khôi phục lại năng lượng cho các cơ quan trong cơ thể. Mỗi người có những sở thích khác nhau để giúp cơ thể thoải mái và có giấc ngủ ngon trong đó có việc sử dụng gối ôm.

Không chỉ giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn, việc sử dụng gối ôm còn mang lại nhiều lợi ích tuyệt với khác cho sức khỏe mà chúng ta nhất định phải biết. Hãy cùng Tatana tham khảo ngay bài viết sau nhé!

*Tạo giấc ngủ ngon*
Sử dụng gối ôm khi ngủ không chỉ là sở thích của nhiều người, mà nó còn là một thói quen có lợi. Một chiếc gối ôm sẽ mang lại cho chúng ta có cảm giác an toàn và tâm lý thoái mái hơn khi ngủ. Một chiếc gối gôm còn giúp chúng ta có được tư thế ngủ dễ chịu, nhờ đó có thể hạn chế tay chân bị đè nén hoặc tê tay chân khi ngủ.






_Gối Ôm Cao Cấp TATANA_​
*Tốt cho sức khỏe*
Nhờ khả năng hỗ trợ cho giấc ngủ ngon, việc sử dụng gối ômcòn giúp các mạch máu lưu thông tốt hơn, giúp hạ huyết áp, điều hòa nhịp tim, tăng cường hoạt động của các dây thần kinh tránh được chuột rút và đau lưng và mang lại nhiều lợi ích khác cho cơ thể.

Nhờ các tác dụng đặc biệt đó, ôm gối khi ngủ là một cách hiệu quả để hạn chế nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim, giảm mệt mỏi, stress, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, chống nhiễm khuẩn, trầm cảm…

*Cải thiện cảm xúc*
Nguyên nhân của việc gối ôm làm cho cảm xúc của chúng ta được cải thiện là do chúng ta có tâm lý thoái và cảm giác an toàn khi ngủ giúp có được giấc ngủ ngon và sâu. Chính vì thế tâm trạng lúc đi ngủ có ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới trạng trái tinh thần khi thức dậy của chúng ta.

Ngoài ra tác dụng của gối ôm đối với cảm xúc con người còn tăng lên rất nhiều, khi ngủ ngon còn sản sinh ra loại hocmone oxytocin giúp giảm căng thẳng, lo lắng đồng thời còn cải thiện trí nhớ.

*Gối ôm có tác dụng hỗ trợ tuyệt vời cho bà bầu*
Với một chiếc gối ôm có cấu trúc ruột là gòn tự nhiên, nhẹ nhàng, mềm mại, tạo cảm giác thoải mái làm cho các bà bầu sẽ không còn cảm giác đau lưng, cứng cổ, nhức mỏi, hơn nữa gối còn giúp lưu thông máu tốt, ngăn ngừa được hiện tượng phù chân và chuột rút. Nhờ đó có thể giúp các bà bầu ngủ ngon giấc hơn.






_Gối ôm cho bà bầu giúp dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn_​
*Lưu ý khi sử dụng*

Chọn những chiếc gối phù hợp có kích thước vừa phải, gối quá ta hoặc quá nhỏ có khi làm phản tác dụng của gối.
Nên vệ sinh gối bằng cách giặt sạch và phơi gối nơi có ánh nắng mặt trời.
Không nên sử dụng gối nhồi bông để thay thế cho gối ôm. So với nhồi bông thì một chiếc gối ôm sẽ giúp đảm bảo vệ sinh nhiều hơn.
Một chiếc gối ôm có nhiều công dụng và nhiều lợi ích tác động đến chúng ta, nếu đã hiểu gần hết các lợi ích của một chiếc gối ôm mang lại vậy hãy cùng Tatana tận dụng hết khả năng của một chiếc gối ôm mang lại nhé!

TATANA​


----------

